# Power to my Hummingbird



## ski (May 13, 2004)

So my dad "loaned" me a Hummingbird 200dx to use for my first boat, a 14 ft starcraft. I realize it does not have a power supply cable. I looked up online and have found it(PC10). The end to the power supply has two wires with sodered ends.
What is the best way to hook those up to my battery? alligator clips?? I'm going to run a fishfinder and a trolling motor off of one battery.
Do I need a fuse for it?

ski


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

yes, you want a fuse for both the motor and the finder.. On mine I have the motor on a 40amp fuse (55 thrust) and my fish finder calls for a 3.5amp fuse.. Autozone has the different distribution blocks ( a block that holds the fuses and connect wires to).. 
To answer your question about the aligator clips if you want to hook it up that way get a inline fuse holder and put your clips on the end of it but I would reccomend what I said first..


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

........JM0..........HUMMINGBIRD can stick their fish finders where the sun don't shine! Bought TWO hums. 170'S AND BOTH TRANSDUCERS quit working after 4 times and 6 times out! I never hit anything either. I had EAGLEs for 10 and 12 years and NEVER HAD A PROBLEM. The plugs went bad and can't find tranducer replacements.


----------

